# OSX compatible Income Tax Software



## matmude (Jun 1, 2005)

Does any Canadian tax software package exist for mac users?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

This question comes up every year. Tax software is pretty much dead these days. Almost every company now has a web version. Quicktaxweb is my tax software of choice. Works exactly like any other physical software, and ends up costing less in most cases.

A7


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Been using www.quicktaxweb.ca for the past 3 years with no complaints. www.ufile.ca made a mistake in 2003 calculating my tuition fees into the tax deduction so in November 2004 I got a pretty nasty letter about it...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I use my platform-independent brain, calculator, and pencil (pen on final copy).


----------



## Covington2k4 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have used TaxTron in the past... there are both Mac and Windows versions available, free to use if your net income is below $30K, netfile certified.


----------



## Burloak (Jul 26, 2005)

*QTWeb $$$*

I have used Quicktaxweb for a couple of years so went to their site recently and entered all my data. I was shocked to see the price has changed this year to $20.00 each for both primary and spouse returns. uFile is much cheaper and is quite easy to use.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I like quicktax web. In addition be being as fully featured as any other tax software, they have all the forms for previous tax years online too (well, 2004 and 2005 at least) which has come in handy for me.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Quicktaxweb was only $14.95 when pre ordered before Jan 14 this year, I was glad I did that.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

a7mc said:


> This question comes up every year. Tax software is pretty much dead these days. Almost every company now has a web version. Quicktaxweb is my tax software of choice. Works exactly like any other physical software, and ends up costing less in most cases.


Actually, this question has already come up this year. Matmude, may I suggest using the search feature? The previous thread was quite lengthy and had a lot of suggestions. Better than having everyone post their opinions again.

I'm pretty sure dona83 replied to the previous thread too, that story sounds familiar...


----------



## RKM (Jun 23, 2005)

I just send the government my bank account and let them clean me out...they do every year so I figured what the hell!


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

The Doug said:


> I use my platform-independent brain, calculator, and pencil (pen on final copy).


I HATE doing taxes... I still can't figure out why Revenue Canada can't figure this out themselves since they know where all the money is going anyway: employer, financial institutions, etc. I vouch for QuickTax.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

madgunde said:


> Actually, this question has already come up this year. Matmude, may I suggest using the search feature? The previous thread was quite lengthy and had a lot of suggestions. Better than having everyone post their opinions again.
> 
> I'm pretty sure dona83 replied to the previous thread too, that story sounds familiar...


Quicktaxweb!


----------



## matmude (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks for all the feedback, seems QuicktaxWeb is the way to go, perhaps I shall go that route.


----------



## NewMacConvert (Feb 27, 2005)

I used TaxTron last year and after much frustration with the bugs and lack of functionality, I returned the software for a full refund and purchased QuickTax. This year I will probably use QuickTaxWeb.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

NewMacConvert said:


> I used TaxTron last year and after much frustration with the bugs and lack of functionality, I returned the software for a full refund and purchased QuickTax. This year I will probably use QuickTaxWeb.



i know yer pain... well my g/f actually knows yer pain... i just heard about it, and the eternal question for that whole month ..'Why did you convince me to buy a mac todd?'

so this year she got quicktax for xp via bootcamp.... she is happy, her clients are happy, and i can watch the champions league and premiership games in piece...


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

The Doug said:


> I use my platform-independent brain, calculator, and pencil (pen on final copy).


Same here. 

Believe it or not, I find a strange satisfaction in filling out all those little boxes.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

xtal said:


> Same here.
> 
> Believe it or not, I find a strange satisfaction in filling out all those little boxes.




there has to be a pill out there for that....


----------

